# REWARD for lost blue and black SevenTwo paddle on Browns



## eadunn (Jun 4, 2007)

Lost a blue and black seventwo paddle on browns canyon of the Ark Saturday, June 2. REWARD for finder. Please email me at [email protected] if you find it or know of it. THANKS!!


----------

